# Trying to sex azureus- 10 mo oow



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Figured I'd see if anyone wanted to take a stab at this. I realize they are a little on the young side. Not the best pics, they were moving fast this morning!

Frog 1:

















Frog 2:

















Frog 3:


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd say female.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Redhead87xc said:


> I'd say female.


For all three?

Looks to me like frog #1 is a female and frogs #2 and #3 are males. 

You're definitely right about them being awfully young still. They need time to get all grown up before a more accurate GUESS can be made. The only way to really know if it is a male is if it calls and the only to know if it is female is if it lays eggs. 

-Matt


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

McBobs said:


> For all three?
> 
> Looks to me like frog #1 is a female and frogs #2 and #3 are males.
> 
> ...


I agree they need more time before I know anything for sure. I've been watching them closely the past few weeks since I thought I heard one call. 
#3's "pouch" in the throat area seems to expand more than #1 &#2. It's also a bit thinner than the others. 1&2 are basically exactly the same. It will be interesting to see what I end up with  Thanks


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

^^I agree. #1 female and the other two male.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

#1 Female

#2 ? im leaning towards male but not sure his back looks somewhat female but toes say male but thats just me. . . 

#3 Male


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Redhead87xc said:


> I'd say female.


I'm sorry about the other post. I only saw the first pics of frogs one. I agree with the others on the sex: frog 1: female, frog 2: either way, frog 3: male. But like others said, they are still a little young. In 2- 3 months you should know for sure base on their toe pads, body size, and back ridge.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been waiting since January, so I guess another few months isn't too bad  Thanks for all the guesses!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

right now looks like 3 females to me....wait a couple months and see if one develops...azureus can be tricky sometimes


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like a 2.1 to me! #1 being the female.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i guess the body shape on the 2 and 3 look male, but u said they are only 10 mo...alot can happen in 2-3 months


----------

